# Christmas Vacation project -TV stand



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Our son was home for Christmas and had a few extra days off, so he stayed home and we built a TV Stand for his apartment. Turned out really nice. Will work great for him.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice, I like the way the legs flare at the bottom. It really gives it a unique look.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good, very similar to one that some is going to build on another thread. Is that off the cover of a wood working magazine.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice job! That's the one from Family Handyman in November, right? I've just started a Sketchup model of that, since the wife wants the TV stand as well as a linen chest based on the same general design.

Any gotchas to watch out for during the build?


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

SebringDon said:


> Nice job! That's the one from Family Handyman in November, right? I've just started a Sketchup model of that, since the wife wants the TV stand as well as a linen chest based on the same general design.
> 
> Any gotchas to watch out for during the build?


Did not have the full plan only a small writeup from an online article. We made it 2"deeper (18 1/2") than the plan called for because 16 1/2 was really shallow to allow for cords and connections in the back of the components. Still got all out of 1.5 sheets of Oak plywood. Made the bottom trim pieces (B and C) out of a solid piece instead of jointing them together. Did not do the drawers as you can see. Can always add later if needed. Plan called for 1/4" thick trim around the top surface. We used 3/8" since we added the 2" to the depth, we felt 3/8" looked better than 1/4". A good table saw and a cross cut sled makes it a very easy project to keep square. Stained and 4 coats of tung oil applied.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice!!! It has great curves and looks clean.


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

Roundup85 said:


> Did not have the full plan only a small writeup from an online article. We made it 2"deeper (18 1/2") than the plan called for because 16 1/2 was really shallow to allow for cords and connections in the back of the components. Still got all out of 1.5 sheets of Oak plywood. Made the bottom trim pieces (B and C) out of a solid piece instead of jointing them together. Did not do the drawers as you can see. Can always add later if needed. Plan called for 1/4" thick trim around the top surface. We used 3/8" since we added the 2" to the depth, we felt 3/8" looked better than 1/4". A good table saw and a cross cut sled makes it a very easy project to keep square. Stained and 4 coats of tung oil applied.


The only article I have is the on-line version I linked to, although it's enough of an overview, IMO.

That's my next project after I finish the sliding drawer inserts my wife wanted for the kitchen. Thanks for the warning about depth, I'll have to check the equipment going into ours.

The wife wants more of the storage behind doors, so I split both the top and bottom into three sections, with three drawers on the bottom and doors on each side of the equipment bay on top. I still have to build the drawers and add hardware to the .skp, but here's the general idea.


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

Great work. I'm sure your son is going to really enjoy that.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

That's really nice.

Something to think about if anyone is considering making a tv stand. The flat panel TVs that are being sold these days have awful sound quality. So take into account space for speakers or a sound bar. I tore apart an old cherry entertainment center and rebuilt it as a tv stand. I made the top shelf 30" wide to accommodate a sound bar. Unfortunately, although the specs for the sound bar said it was 30.0" wide, it was actually 30.25" wide. Luckily, the cabinet was a plastic piece with curved edges that I was able to trim. So think all of that stuff through when you are drawing it up.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Love the design, looks very sturdy and well built. It will be enjoyed for many more years.


----------

